# It is possible to 'yiff in hell'



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

I live in Michigan, and there is a town named "Hell, Michigan". Perfect. Now that I remember this, I am going to take a drive up(state) to Hell whenever someone says yiff in hell to me, and YIFF IN HELL!


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 7, 2010)

do it


----------



## Tommy (Mar 7, 2010)

I never thought about that. Good idea. XD


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> do it


I'd do it today, but I'm still a friggen freshmeat in high school. >_< There's still time though. As soon as I get a car, you better believe I've yiffed in hell.


----------



## alliha (Mar 7, 2010)

There's also a place here in Norway called Hell (although that word has a completely different meaning in norwegian), perhaps I can do the same thing :3


----------



## quayza (Mar 7, 2010)

Weird names for places lol.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 7, 2010)

quayza said:


> Weird names for places lol.



there are several places on the map named hell


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> there are several places on the map named hell



I think there's 5 in the US


----------



## quayza (Mar 7, 2010)

So basically the "term hell on earth" was always true lol.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 7, 2010)

*grabs OP* lets go to hell. NAOW


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

That's a lot of work to feed a troll.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> *grabs OP* lets go to hell. NAOW


:3


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

There is also a hell in Norway, and the London Underground probably counts as hell.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

I vote every fur on the planet moves there :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I vote every fur on the planet moves there :V


 I vote no! i hate Michigan! >:V


----------



## Tommy (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I vote every fur on the planet moves there :V



...but I like living where I am now.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I vote every fur on the planet moves there :V


Maybe... It might improve the economy a little...



Usarise said:


> I vote no! i hate Michigan! >:V


What's wrong with it? :c


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'd do it today, but I'm still a friggen freshmeat in high school. >_< There's still time though. As soon as I get a car, you better believe I've yiffed in hell.


 
Dude, as soon as i get my level 2 license, remind me, and we'll take a road trip there. Like over the summer or something.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> What's wrong with it? :c


 Whats right with it?  theres never anything interesting about it! >:0
besides.... NJ is so much better. :3


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Dude, as soon as i get my level 2 license, remind me, and we'll take a road trip there. Like over the summer or something.


Hell yes!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hell yes!


 
That's punny


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> That's punny


Lol I didn't even realize that.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2010)

I hate you all in a way that mere words cannot hope to describe


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I hate you all in a way that mere words cannot hope to describe


 dun be hatin' mon!  we all just wanna go to Hell!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I hate you all in a way that mere words cannot hope to describe


 

why you angry?????


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 7, 2010)

A town full of fursuiters walking around? I don't know if that would be awesome or scary.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> A town full of fursuiters walking around? I don't know if that would be awesome or scary.


 both.  Espicially if its hunting season and theres rednecks about...


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> both.  Espicially if its hunting season and theres rednecks about...


Lol. True.

Awesome - They're all furries!
Scary - They're all furries!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> A town full of fursuiters walking around? I don't know if that would be awesome or scary.


It'd be hella awesome


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

It would be the perfect time for me to get a fursuit for free....
I could just kill one of them and take the suit.... the others wont notice the difference ^^


----------



## Aleu (Mar 7, 2010)

i know there's a city called Intercourse...maybe there should be a city called Yiff!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 7, 2010)

Bring back a T-shirt. "I yiffed in hell"

Best. T-shirt. Evar.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Bring back a T-shirt. "I yiffed in hell"
> 
> Best. T-shirt. Evar.


^This.

I will, when I go. ^^


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It would be the perfect time for me to get a fursuit for free....
> I could just kill one of them and take the suit.... the others wont notice the difference ^^




^^
that makes me feel warm inside... no joke


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> ^^
> that makes me feel warm inside... no joke


Want one that badly?   *cough*same here*cough*


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Want one that badly?   *cough*same here*cough*




clear ur throat, man! I cant hear you through all that coughing!
i really do want a partial suit, though. like, maybe just ears, a tail, and wings.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

I might get a partial suit as it goes along the lines of a more human-esque type of deal but my realism junkyness wants me to buy a full one.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> clear ur throat, man! I cant hear you through all that coughing!
> i really do want a partial suit, though. like, maybe just ears, a tail, and wings.


True that.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> clear ur throat, man! I cant hear you through all that coughing!
> i really do want a partial suit, though. like, maybe just ears, a tail, and wings.


 i already own a couple pairs of realistic dragon wings for LARPing  
ive got ears of my own too! ... i need a tail though... maybe ill buy one l8er...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i already own a couple pairs of realistic dragon wings for LARPing
> ive got ears of my own too! ... i need a tail though... maybe ill buy one l8er...



Badass! i envy you!
i've never had the time to larp w/ ppl... i really want to... maybe after the musical gets over...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Badass! i envy you!
> i've never had the time to larp w/ ppl... i really want to... maybe after the musical gets over...



A musical you say, might I ask which one? I like musicals as they're oh so cheery ^_^

Don't like larping though, seems like a nerd paradise if it's something of a game but if it's just for fun then I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A musical you say, might I ask which one? I like musicals as they're oh so cheery ^_^
> 
> Don't like larping though, seems like a nerd paradise if it's something of a game but if it's just for fun then I don't see anything wrong with it.




We're doing Zombie Prom. every heard of it?? the soundtrack is great! i'm a little mad at whoever made the scores, though, b/c all of us bass 2s have to sing way up near middle C...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Badass! i envy you!
> i've never had the time to larp w/ ppl... i really want to... maybe after the musical gets over...


cool what musical? i hate acting and singing myself but i love seeing others do it!



Scotty1700 said:


> A musical you say, might I ask which one? I like musicals as they're oh so cheery ^_^
> 
> Don't like larping though, seems like a nerd paradise if it's something of a game but if it's just for fun then I don't see anything wrong with it.


Well its a D&D LARP so idk what u would think.... the wings are for the Draconians when we do certain scenarios.



SlayerMidnight said:


> We're doing Zombie Prom. every heard of it??


 never heard of it :/


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> cool what musical? i hate acting and singing myself but i love seeing others do it!
> 
> 
> Well its a D&D LARP so idk what u would think.... the wings are for the Draconians when we do certain scenarios.
> ...



D&D... i always heard that was SUPER SUPER compicated... 
i have some friends who graduated last year that LARP'ed. 
they did hellsing, though..... anime vampires????


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> We're doing Zombie Prom. every heard of it?? the soundtrack is great! i'm a little mad at whoever made the scores, though, b/c all of us bass 2s have to sing way up near middle C...



Oh, I've never participated in one as I don't sing but yeah, My school was doing the musical "Anything Goes" this weekend.



Usarise said:


> cool what musical? i hate acting and singing myself but i love seeing others do it!
> 
> Well its a D&D LARP so idk what u would think.... the wings are for the Draconians when we do certain scenarios.
> 
> never heard of it :/



I hate singing but I don't necessarily hate acting.

Not to big on D&D but I guess we all can't like the same thing 

I too have never heard of it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> D&D... i always heard that was SUPER SUPER compicated...
> i have some friends who graduated last year that LARP'ed.
> they did hellsing, though..... anime vampires????


 its not that complicated once you understand the basic rules.

OMFG HELLSING!!!!!!1!!1!!! I LOVE THAT ANIME!   WARRANT OFFICER SCHRODINGER REPORTING FOR DUTY!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Which one's Schrodinger?? I literally just watched up to Hellsing Ultimate episode 4 a good week ago and I don't know who that is :?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> its not that complicated once you understand the basic rules.
> 
> OMFG HELLSING!!!!!!1!!1!!! I LOVE THAT ANIME!   WARRANT OFFICER SCHRODINGER REPORTING FOR DUTY!




ur silly ^^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Which one's Schrodinger?? I literally just watched up to Hellsing Ultimate episode 4 a good week ago and I don't know who that is :?


 Schrodinger-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh that one! Looks like a kitty <3


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Schrodinger-





Scotty1700 said:


> Oh that one! Looks like a kitty <3




this thread is starting to overflow w/ cutenesssssss!!!!

how do you post images in a thread?????


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh that one! Looks like a kitty <3


 i know <3  i cosplayed as him once! 
hes my fav char in the series!  next is Seras though... BOOBIES!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know <3  i cosplayed as him once!
> hes my fav char in the series!  next is Seras though... BOOBIES!




Boobies make the world go round.
juicy, soft, warm, boobies... :3.....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

I find it appro. to post this:




He likes boobs too ^^


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I find it appro. to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's awesome


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> that's awesome


 i know! Alucard is so a hellhound.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know! Alucard is so a hellhound.



I love those games... castlevania, right??


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 7, 2010)

Hate.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

He hates boobs....he shot the police girl's boob in hate and also killed a vampire due to excessive hate.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I love those games... castlevania, right??


er... no.... Alucard is the main character of an anime and he can summon hellhounds...



Scotty1700 said:


> He hates boobs....he shot the police girl's boob in hate and also killed a vampire due to excessive hate.


 LIES! he shot Seras to kill his target!  and he even saved her too!   ...i wont argue he is a lil hateful in excess though >.>


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> er... no.... Alucard is the main character of an anime and he can summon hellhounds...




heh. ohhhh ..... 
the only anime/manga that i watch/read are D gray Man, and letter bee... and i read bleach and naruto, and some death note...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope, he hates them. He won't even jump at the fact that she's oh so submissive to him ("Master" comes out of her mouth more than anything else.)

@ SlayerMidnight: I highly suggest you watch hellsing, it's pretty damn badass. I suggest watching it on www.kumby.com (safe for work) although not all the episodes are english dubbed (which I demand from an anime, I don't watch it if it's not.)
I also suggest watching Gundam (any series but SD) as it's pretty badass as well.
Zoids was cool (giant robot animals ftw!)
There's a few others but I gotta think about em as I can't remember their names off the top of my head.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> heh. ohhhh .....
> the only anime/manga that i watch/read are D gray Man, and letter bee... and i read bleach and naruto, and some death note...


oh :/ thats ok i guess.... here watch theses... theyre REALLY good
Gantz
Berserk
Karin (Chibi Vampire)
Elfen Lied
Higurashi no koro naku ni
Full Metal Alchemist
Hellsing OVA

oh and watch this too:
its a good hentai: Black Bible



Scotty1700 said:


> Nope, he hates them. He won't even jump at the fact that she's oh so submissive to him ("Master" comes out of her mouth more than anything else.)


 so? he IS her master.... Besides its not a hentai.  its meant to be a gore fest between vampires and nazis.


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

Better Anime/Other Anime:
Eureka 7
FLCL
Neon Genesis Evangelion (debatably)
.Hack//Sign (Just sign. Not anything else)
Code Geas
Serial Experiments Lain (again debatably. (both are pretty mindscrewy)
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 7, 2010)

Lives in MI, but never been to Hell. Been through Climax, I think, and Fisherville. No fishers encountered though.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I vote every fur on the planet moves there.


It would swiftly be nuked.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I vote every fur on the planet moves there :V


 
I'd rather move to Mianus. (It's also a real town, look it up).


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> It would swiftly be nuked.


Suddenly I like the idea of all furries moving there.


----------



## shadowulf (Mar 8, 2010)

lol due to my beliefs regarding hell and heaven no cus there is no such thing


----------



## slorrel (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah. And then, whenever someone says it to you again, you can say, with full honesty and conviction; "been there, done that!"


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 8, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Yeah. And then, whenever someone says it to you again, you can say, with full honesty and conviction; "been there, done that!"


 
I love to go there so i could honestly say that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you know there is also a town called Mianus? (you can guess how that is pronounced >.>)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Did you know there is also a town called Mianus? (you can guess how that is pronounced >.>)


 
Really laughing to this. this can lead to a lot of (bad)jokes. It not mine is all i know


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 8, 2010)

Los Angeles is literally hotter than Hell in the sumemr... it's in the Inland Empire, which is almost always cooler than us XD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 8, 2010)

In the US. One of the hottest places is in Death Valley.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Did you know there is also a town called Mianus? (you can guess how that is pronounced >.>)


 
I can see it now;
"Now entering Mianus. Please enjoy your stay"


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 8, 2010)

only go through DV at night if I absolutely have to go through there lol 120s is bad enough, I can't imagine how it feels to be in hotter :\


----------



## Yrr (Mar 8, 2010)

Film yourself doing it in front of the sign.

Show people whenever they tell you to yiff in hell.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 8, 2010)

slorrel said:


> I can see it now;
> "Now entering Mianus. Please enjoy your stay"


I lol'd. XD



Yrr said:


> Film yourself doing it in front of the sign.
> 
> Show people whenever they tell you to yiff in hell.


I wouldn't actually 'do it' on camera, but I would wear a partial suit or something and start grinding. That's yiffing enough for the concept. ^^ I do have every intention to actually yiff in hell when I get into a furry relationship, and have a car...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh :/ thats ok i guess.... here watch theses... theyre REALLY good
> Gantz
> Berserk
> Karin (Chibi Vampire)
> ...




thanks, bro


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> thanks, bro


How is that on topic.

The topic is yiffing in hell.

Well, Higurashi is a good psychotic anime.
I like Bakemonogatari pretty much. It is badass.
Clannad is also nice.
Stufffuuuuu.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

They were talking about anime and one of them is HELLsing....hehe.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How is that on topic.
> 
> The topic is yiffing in hell.



All of these things send you to hell. then we yiff there. ta daaaaa


----------



## Seriman (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> All of these things send you to hell. then we yiff there. ta daaaaa


lol.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

kill yourself then find out if you can yiff in hell.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> lol.


IK,R!?!?!?!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> All of these things send you to hell. then we yiff there. ta daaaaa


Eeeeeeeeeee
Let's go now


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm actually not in the mood for dyin' so we have to form a raid party, and then break out the necronomicon... i got a copy. Who wants to join????


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I'm actually not in the mood for dyin' so we have to form a raid party, and then break out the necronomicon... i got a copy. Who wants to join????



I have a piece of paper that I drew the words "necronomicon" on...
if I wrap it around a book and pretend will I be invited?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have a piece of paper that I drew the words "necronomicon" on...
> if I wrap it around a book and pretend will I be invited?




^^ you dont need that, silly. i have a copy we can all use. 
just bring a pint of blood, half a dozen candles, and your courage. ^^


----------



## Smelge (Mar 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> and the London Underground probably counts as hell.



Only Hobbs End.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> kill yourself then find out if you can yiff in hell.


This plan is foolproof


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> This plan is foolproof


 but what if by some chance we go to heaven? what if god was a furry?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but what if by some chance we go to heaven? what if god was a furry?



There is no god. >8(


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol God IS a furry, we are made in his image after all...I guess it just depends on how we view him individually.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> There is no god. >8(


Can you prove that plz? i personally think god is in a different dimesion along with heaven/hell and he caused the big bang to begin FROM his dimension.



Scotty1700 said:


> Lol God IS a furry, we are made in his image after all...I guess it just depends on how we view him individually.


lol that soooooooo wrong... XD


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Can you prove that plz? i personally think god is in a different dimesion along with heaven/hell and he caused the big bang to begin FROM his dimension.
> 
> 
> lol that soooooooo wrong... XD



i wasnt serious.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Can you prove that plz? i personally think *god is in a different dimesion along with heaven/hell and he caused the big bang to begin FROM his dimension.*
> 
> 
> lol that soooooooo wrong... XD



Can you prove *THAT* my fine sir?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> i wasnt serious.


doesnt matter. im not either XD



Scotty1700 said:


> Can you prove *THAT* my fine sir?


 ....no.... but i CAN give you a cookie if you pretend im right....


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol God IS a furry, we are made in his image after all...I guess it just depends on how we view him individually.



I wonder what gods 'sona is....  

It's probably ceiling cat


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> doesnt matter. im not either XD
> 
> 
> ....no.... but i CAN give you a cookie if you pretend im right....



oh okay ^^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I wonder what gods 'sona is....
> 
> It's probably ceiling cat


oh em gee.... your probably right..... or it might be a platypus....



SlayerMidnight said:


> oh okay ^^


yup ^^ im almost never serious so take everything i say lightly....


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yup ^^ im almost never serious so take everything i say lightly....



^^ lol i was afraid for a second i was in for a religious battle.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> ^^ lol i was afraid for a second i was in for a religious battle.


 well we can start one if ya want ^^  i like fighting about stuff i dont care about!

so... My God > Your God?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well we can start one if ya want ^^  i like fighting about stuff i dont care about!
> 
> so... My God > Your God?



My God = me. who's ur goddddd?????


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> My God = me. who's ur goddddd?????


I worship Thor and the other members of the Ã†sir. ^^


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I worship Thor and the other members of the Ã†sir. ^^



seriously?
coolio!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> seriously?
> coolio!


well TECHNICALLY im a Christian being baptised and stuff.... and i dont really do any kind of religious things... so i just decided this: Thor > all other gods. (except Cthulu... but i dont wanna get killed if i worship him...)


----------



## Seriman (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm glad  I don't follow a religion. Church would kill me. I have only, in my memory, been to church for weddings and funerals, and that's all I ever want to go for.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm glad I don't follow a religion. Church would kill me. I have only, in my memory, been to church for weddings and funerals, and that's all I ever want to go for.


 i used to go to church... but it was because i was forced -_-   at 12 i got the choice if i wanted to go or not.  guess what i chose? LOL
i still go for wedding and funerals though too...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well TECHNICALLY im a Christian being baptised and stuff.... and i dont really do any kind of religious things... so i just decided this: Thor > all other gods. (except Cthulu... but i dont wanna get killed if i worship him...)



but cthulu callsssss

BÌ¾Í–Í…uÍªÌˆÍ«Í©Ì‡Ì‚Ì¼Ì—ÍÌªÍ…Ì˜Ì£Ì­tÍ®ÌÌ…Í„ÌÌŽÌ’ÍŒÌœÌ¤ÌÌ¼ Í„ÌƒÍ¤Í”Ì¦Ì»Ì²Ì­ÌcÍ‘ÍªÌ†Í­ÍŒÌ®Ì–ÌœÌ¯tÌ‹Í’Ì‰ÍªÌ‡ÌÌÍ’Í™Í”hÍ®Í¨Ì€ÍƒÌ¾Í‘ÌŠÌ¤Í–Í™Ì–ÌžÌ¦Ì«uÍÍ®ÍƒÌ”Í©Í¦Ì‘Í¨ÍˆÌ²Ì¦Ì±Ì°ÌÌ¦lÍ¤Í«Í„ÍŠÍ—ÍŠÌšÍ’ÌŠÌ°Í‰uÍ‹Ì©Í‰ Í›ÌŠÌƒÌˆÍÍŠÍ­ÍšÍ…cÍ’Í­ÌžÍ‰aÌ‰Í†Ì„Ì’Ì”Ì˜ÌºÌªÌ«Í•lÍÍ›Ì‘ÌÍ‰Í™ÍšlÌÍŠÍ„Ì°ÌªÌ Í”Ì¼Ì²Í‡Ì¼sÌ„Ì¿Ì®Ì™
ÍŠÌ‘Í¬ÌÌ“Í–Ì«Í–Ì®Ì™Ì¯Í


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> but cthulu callsssss
> 
> BÌ¾Í–Í…uÍªÌˆÍ«Í©Ì‡Ì‚Ì¼Ì—ÍÌªÍ…Ì˜Ì£Ì­tÍ®ÌÌ…Í„ÌÌŽÌ’ÍŒÌœÌ¤ÌÌ¼ Í„ÌƒÍ¤Í”Ì¦Ì»Ì²Ì­ÌcÍ‘ÍªÌ†Í­ÍŒÌ®Ì–ÌœÌ¯tÌ‹Í’Ì‰ÍªÌ‡ÌÌÍ’Í™Í”hÍ®Í¨Ì€ÍƒÌ¾Í‘ÌŠÌ¤Í–Í™Ì–ÌžÌ¦Ì«uÍÍ®ÍƒÌ”Í©Í¦Ì‘Í¨ÍˆÌ²Ì¦Ì±Ì°ÌÌ¦lÍ¤Í«Í„ÍŠÍ—ÍŠÌšÍ’ÌŠÌ°Í‰uÍ‹Ì©Í‰ Í›ÌŠÌƒÌˆÍÍŠÍ­ÍšÍ…cÍ’Í­ÌžÍ‰aÌ‰Í†Ì„Ì’Ì”Ì˜ÌºÌªÌ«Í•lÍÍ›Ì‘ÌÍ‰Í™ÍšlÌÍŠÍ„Ì°ÌªÌ Í”Ì¼Ì²Í‡Ì¼sÌ„Ì¿Ì®Ì™
> ÍŠÌ‘Í¬ÌÌ“Í–Ì«Í–Ì®Ì™Ì¯Í


 i know.... but the cult will kill me!   
(BTW nice letters.... i forget how to do that  )


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know.... but the cult will kill me!
> (BTW nice letters.... i forget how to do that  )



bÍŽÌÌ¤Ì¦uÌ¯Ì°tÍ‡ÍˆÌ¦Ìœ Ì¤Í‡yÌŸÍ‰Ì³Í”Í“Ì¤oÌ«ÌœÌ¬Ì˜Ì°ÌžÍ•Ì³Ì«uÌ¤ÌŸ Í™Ì¤Ì³wÌ¤Ì°oÌ±Ì£ÍˆÍŽÌ¹Ì¥uÌ™Í‡Ì¯ÍŽÍ…Í…ÌžÌ¹Ì»lÌ–Ì¤Í•Ì˜ÌŸÌªÌŸÍŽdÌ¬Ì¦Í•Ì¥Í‡ÌÍ“Í“ ÍŽÌ©dÌ—ÌžÍ•ÍˆÌÌ¯Í–ÌœÌ»iÌ»Í–ÌžÍÌºÌ¥eÌ±Í– ÍÍŽÌ™ÍˆÌ­Ì–Í”Ì»pÍ–ÌŸÌªÍŽeÍ”Í–Ì»Í–ÌœÌ«Ì¹Í…aÌ–Ì¬cÌÌ®eÍšÍ“Ì¬Ì³Ì˜Ì»Ì¦Ì®ÍŽfÌ­Í™Ì¯Ì¥Ì©Ì–Ì™Ì¦Í–uÍ”Ì™Í“Ì¥Ì™Ì¦Ì£ÍlÌ¤ÍŽÌ¦ÍˆÌºÌ®lÌ¹Í“yÍ…Í‡Í™Í™Ì¥Ì²ÌªÌ– 8DDDD *turns head around like an owl*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> bÍŽÌÌ¤Ì¦uÌ¯Ì°tÍ‡ÍˆÌ¦Ìœ Ì¤Í‡yÌŸÍ‰Ì³Í”Í“Ì¤oÌ«ÌœÌ¬Ì˜Ì°ÌžÍ•Ì³Ì«uÌ¤ÌŸ Í™Ì¤Ì³wÌ¤Ì°oÌ±Ì£ÍˆÍŽÌ¹Ì¥uÌ™Í‡Ì¯ÍŽÍ…Í…ÌžÌ¹Ì»lÌ–Ì¤Í•Ì˜ÌŸÌªÌŸÍŽdÌ¬Ì¦Í•Ì¥Í‡ÌÍ“Í“ ÍŽÌ©dÌ—ÌžÍ•ÍˆÌÌ¯Í–ÌœÌ»iÌ»Í–ÌžÍÌºÌ¥eÌ±Í– ÍÍŽÌ™ÍˆÌ­Ì–Í”Ì»pÍ–ÌŸÌªÍŽeÍ”Í–Ì»Í–ÌœÌ«Ì¹Í…aÌ–Ì¬cÌÌ®eÍšÍ“Ì¬Ì³Ì˜Ì»Ì¦Ì®ÍŽfÌ­Í™Ì¯Ì¥Ì©Ì–Ì™Ì¦Í–uÍ”Ì™Í“Ì¥Ì™Ì¦Ì£ÍlÌ¤ÍŽÌ¦ÍˆÌºÌ®lÌ¹Í“yÍ…Í‡Í™Í™Ì¥Ì²ÌªÌ– 8DDDD *turns head around like an owl*


 0_0 but your a dragon.... how teh hell did u turn into an owl!?

im srsly sad now... i cant for the life of me remember how to make text look like that -_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

No fun, google chrome doesn't have language packs for download....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

ewww google chrome!  use Mozilla Firefox!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 but your a dragon.... how teh hell did u turn into an owl!?
> 
> im srsly sad now... i cant for the life of me remember how to make text look like that -_-



I'm still a dragon. i just did an unnatural 360* head turn. like an owl. ^^

eeemo.net


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I'm still a dragon. i just did an unnatural 360* head turn. like an owl. ^^
> 
> eeemo.net


 ....no your now an owl ^^ Hoot hoot!

ahh ok thx ^^


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....no your now an owl ^^ Hoot hoot!



**breaths a torrent of flame** I"M NOT A MOTHERFUCKING OWL



Usarise said:


> ahh ok thx ^^



YW ^^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> **breaths a torrent of flame** I"M NOT A MOTHERFUCKING OWL


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


>


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

i love internet memes ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ewww google chrome!  use Mozilla Firefox!



I was but it got annoying so I switched to chrome and it literally runs 50% more efficiently. I have an old computer (only 512 mb ram) so I gotta take care in what I run...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i love internet memes ^^



me too...
That reminds me!
when my friend Seriman introduced me to this place, my addiction to 4chan finally stopped!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

You're friends with Seriman! *Hugz* Me and him are partners in crime hehe.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're friends with Seriman! *Hugz* Me and him are partners in crime hehe.



coolio ^^
i met him irl


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> me too...
> That reminds me!
> when my friend Seriman introduced me to this place, my addiction to 4chan finally stopped!!!!!!!!!!!



Heh, joining FAF stopped my addiction to internet memes. Yay for quitting our addictions! o.o


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Heh, joining FAF stopped my addiction to internet memes. Yay for quitting our addictions! o.o


 Joining FAF dint do anything for me.... it just gave me another place to piss ppl off ^^


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Heh, joining FAF stopped my addiction to internet memes. Yay for quitting our addictions! o.o



^^ IK,R?



Usarise said:


> Joining FAF dint do anything for me.... it just gave me another place to piss ppl off ^^



That's always fun.... 
i'm probably not gonna try that until i have a substantial amount of posts and a rep. here, though


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> That's always fun....
> i'm probably not gonna try that until i have a substantial amount of posts and a rep. here, though



Heh, I've got a decent amount of posts, not much of a reputation though. It'll come over time.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> That's always fun....
> i'm probably not gonna try that until i have a substantial amount of posts and a rep. here, though


 Eh i dont rly care :/   i always have a bad rep and idc about post count.
its so easy to make furfags angry though.  just say a few of the stereotypes and they go ballistic XD


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Heh, I've got a decent amount of posts, not much of a reputation though. It'll come over time.



Well i'm going to be here for a while... so i'm willing to wait...

do you know when the main site is gonna let ppl make more accounts?
i want a FA account so i can draw stuff.



> Eh i dont rly care :/   i always have a bad rep and idc about post count.
> its so easy to make furfags angry though.  just say a few of the stereotypes and they go ballistic XD



you arent a furry?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh god, speaking of yiff I just scampered off to ychan for the first time and I LOVE the /m/ - foxes! ZOMG PORN EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh god, speaking of yiff I just scampered off to ychan for the first time and I LOVE the /m/ - foxes! ZOMG PORN EVERYWHERE!!!



You're doing it again...

On topic: I think I'd be a little distrustful of anywhere called Hell. Reminds me of too many horror movies.

Doesn't mean I don't think that OP's idea is epic though.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> you arent a furry?


eh not as much as others here >.>  i draw wolf and fox anthros every once in a while but otherwise its anime and manga all the time ^^
i do cosplay, not fursuiting ^^



Scotty1700 said:


> Oh god, speaking of yiff I just scampered off to ychan for the first time and I LOVE the /m/ - foxes! ZOMG PORN EVERYWHERE!!!


 ....0_0 pervert


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....0_0 pervert



That's Scotty for ya.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That's Scotty for ya.


 yup.  at least hes not as pushy as harley...  he pulled me into a van and did horrible...horrible things to me....AND I WAS ONLY HERE FOR 15 MINS


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

What's so bad about harley? He's awesome ^_^

Btw, drowning in the bottomless pit of porn aka ychan  ^_______________^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What's so bad about harley? He's awesome ^_^
> 
> Btw, drowning in the bottomless pit of porn aka ychan ^_______________^


 
Hes not bad.... he's just kinda.... weird. 0_0   lil obsessed with sex....


and i bet your a regular 12chan fag scotty.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh god, speaking of yiff I just scampered off to ychan for the first time and I LOVE the /m/ - foxes! ZOMG PORN EVERYWHERE!!!



The only time I went to a Ychan was 4 few weeks ago to look for some Falco x Fox porn...
It was one of the most satisfying porn searches I ever made.

However I have definetely stopped looking for porn. And it's permanent.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hes not bad.... he's just kinda.... weird. 0_0   lil obsessed with sex....
> 
> and i bet your a regular 12chan fag scotty.



I'm obsessed with sex as well...just look at me hehe.



Martino Zorrilla said:


> The only time I went to a Ychan was 4 few weeks ago to look for some Falco x Fox porn...
> It was one of the most satisfying porn searches I ever made.
> 
> However I have definetely stopped looking for porn. And it's permanent.



And I think I'm permanently hooked to porn searching ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm obsessed with sex as well...just look at me hehe.


....-_- please tell me your know what 12chan IS right? please say you dont use it.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm obsessed with sex as well...just look at me hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> And I think I'm permanently hooked to porn searching ^_^



Â¡Ja, ja, ja!

Â¿Espero que esos sean chistes, Scotty!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....-_- please tell me your know what 12chan IS right? please say you dont use it.



Never heard of it to be honest. Only ones I've heard of is ychan and 4chan and I just went to ychan for the first time today (never went to 4chan...)

Oh god not the spanish! My head's turned to mush and I can't translate it lol.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Never heard of it to be honest. Only ones I've heard of is ychan and 4chan and I just went to ychan for the first time today (never went to 4chan...)


 good ^^ 12chan is underage porn.... the site is almost never up thank god.  im sure youve used Fchan?  and i love 4chan!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh god not the spanish! My head's turned to mush and I can't translate it lol.



It meant: "I hope those are just jokes Scotty"


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> It meant: "I hope those are just jokes Scotty"


 Hablas tu espanol? 0_0 Mi no hablo.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> good ^^ 12chan is underage porn.... the site is almost never up thank god.



Probably because it's illegal...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Probably because it's illegal...


 that doesnt stop the internet. 0_0


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> good ^^ 12chan is underage porn.... the site is almost never up thank god.  im sure youve used Fchan?  and i love 4chan!



Hate underage porn, never used fchan (I'll look it up) and I've never seen 4chan so I guess I'll do that too...



Martino Zorrilla said:


> It meant: "I hope those are just jokes Scotty"



No...I'm addicted to anything sex related and I love yiff to no end <33333


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hablas tu espanol? 0_0 Mi no hablo.



Lee mi localizaciÃ³n muchacho.
Read my location boy.



Scotty1700 said:


> No...*I'm addicted to anything sex related* and I love yiff to no end <33333



Like Tiger Woods? ... Mffffffffff hahahahaha! TIGER woods...

Oh... Ese es tu problema.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hate underage porn, never used fchan (I'll look it up) and I've never seen 4chan so I guess I'll do that too...



You do not want to go to 4chan.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hate underage porn, never used fchan (I'll look it up) and I've never seen 4chan so I guess I'll do that too...


thats good ^^ if u were a pedo id have to kill u. i know you general area! >:V
rly youve never used Fchan? i thought it was pretty popular...
and 4chan rocks. i love /k/ personally but we ALL know what the best board is...



Tommy said:


> You do not want to go to 4chan.


 oh yes he does.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Lee mi localizaciÃ³n muchacho.
> Read my localization boy.
> Like Tiger Woods? ... Mffffffffff hahahahaha! TIGER woods...
> Oh... Ese es tu problema.



O_O I take my previous post back, I like anything relating to furries AND sex (no, TIGER woods still doesn't count)...



Tommy said:


> You do not want to go to 4chan.



Why not? Is it really that bad?



Usarise said:


> thats good ^^ if u were a pedo id have to kill u. i know you general area! >:V
> rly youve never used Fchan? i thought it was pretty popular...
> and 4chan rocks. i love /k/ personally but we ALL know what the best board is...



What's /k/?
My guess is the best place is either /m/ or /g/ (assuming they carry over from ychan.)
 oh yes he does.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why not? Is it really that bad?



Well, it can be. It all depends on which boards you go to.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> O_O I take my previous post back, I like anything relating to furries AND sex (no, TIGER woods still doesn't count)...



Ha! Te asustÃ©. (I scared you).

I meant, are you a sex addict like Tiger Woods, just that with porn?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What's /k/?
> My guess is the best place is either /m/ or /g/ (assuming they carry over from ychan.)
> oh yes he does.


 ive never used ychan actually... so idk their boards.  YOU might wanna go to /b/, /d/, /h/, /y/, and /s/.
/k/ is weapons.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Ha! Te asustÃ©. (I scared you).
> 
> I meant, are you a sex addict like Tiger Woods, just that with porn?



Oh lol I guess so...



Usarise said:


> ive never used ychan actually... so idk their boards.  YOU might wanna go to /b/, /d/, /h/, /y/, and /s/.
> /k/ is weapons.



Hmm, I might have to give it a spin. Very few things freak me out so I think I might be set for a little journey...

Edit:......no.....furry...yiff?!
4chan = 4fail.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh lol I guess so...



Speaking of that. Can you think of something that makes you really horny when you listen to this?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCRT8IItGpw


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 8, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I hate you all in a way that mere words cannot hope to describe


But I love you, wanna yiff in Michigan some time?




SlayerMidnight said:


> Usarise said:
> 
> 
> > It would be the perfect time for me to get a fursuit for free....
> ...


Murdering people and stealing their identities turns me on too. ^^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmm, I might have to give it a spin. Very few things freak me out so I think I might be set for a little journey...
> 
> Edit:......no.....furry...yiff?!
> 4chan = 4fail.


 4chan hates furrys.  espicially /b/.
go ahead... freak yourself out a bit with those boards...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 8, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Murdering people and stealing their identities turns me on too. ^^


oh... i just like killing and stealing.... 0_0
id still take it though... maybe rob a bank in a fursuit.... lets see what ppl think of furrys after that XD

lol im in a BSA uniform right now... im so defiling the organization! XD


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 4chan hates furrys.  espicially /b/.
> go ahead... freak yourself out a bit with those boards...



NO!!
DON'T POISON OUR EYES!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Speaking of that. Can you think of something that makes you really horny when you listen to this?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCRT8IItGpw



Is that a challenge cause I gotta decline...every time I think of her I think of is:

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Is that a challenge cause I gotta decline...every time I think of her I think of is:
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> ...



It's not that I'm an actual fan. I just happen to be guilty of liking that song.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Is that a challenge cause I gotta decline...every time I think of her I think of is:
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> ...



Why oh why did I have to click those.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Why oh why did I have to click those.



is it gay yiff?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hehehe, sorry gents. Killed off more braincells posting Mrs. whore rather than my Male yiff O_O

Does that mean.....PORN LINKS!?!??!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehehe, sorry gents. Killed off more braincells posting Mrs. whore rather than my Male yiff O_O
> 
> Does that mean.....PORN LINKS!?!??!



Can you think of anything when you listen to this?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdBmgCXktZQ&feature=related


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Why oh why did I have to click those.



lol, all of those deserve a high five!



Scotty1700 said:


> Hehehe, sorry gents. Killed off more braincells posting Mrs. whore rather than my Male yiff O_O
> 
> Does that mean.....PORN LINKS!?!??!



NO, NOT THE GAY PORN LINKS!!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Can you think of anything when you listen to this?:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdBmgCXktZQ&feature=related



Nope, you killed my heat....dammit.



Krasl said:


> lol, all of those deserve a high five!
> 
> NO, NOT THE GAY PORN LINKS!!!!



What gay porn links??


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nope, you killed my heat....dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> What gay porn links??



NO!
BAD FOX!
YOU ALMOST CRASHED MY PC WIFF DAT GARBAGE!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Krasl said:


> NO!
> BAD FOX!
> YOU ALMOST CRASHED MY PC WIFF DAT GARBAGE!



It's a google link....how can it crash computers...unless I have the power to take over the world with my stunning porn!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's a google link....how can it crash computers...unless I have the power to take over the world with my stunning porn!



no, my laptop is as straight as me, and it couldn't take that stuff, so it pulled out a pistol.
luckily i closed the tab before it pulled the trigger!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 8, 2010)

I might be tempted to go, but my extreme loathing of anywhere north of Kentucky prevents me.
It's nothing to do with the people, culture, or anything like that, it's just that I vehemently dislike the cold. I don't know how people can bear it.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I might be tempted to go, but my extreme loathing of anywhere north of Kentucky prevents me.
> It's nothing to do with the people, culture, or anything like that, it's just that I vehemently dislike the cold. I don't know how people can bear it.



well, cuz most people above kentucky begin to look more and more like furries. until you reach canada...


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 8, 2010)

I suppose fur would provide an awesome advantage over the cold...
Also, Kentucky was a rough estimate. I visited Illinois, and though the snow was kinda cool at first, it became my worst nightmare very quickly.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Mar 8, 2010)

perfect place to do it xD


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I suppose fur would provide an awesome advantage over the cold...
> Also, Kentucky was a rough estimate. I visited Illinois, and though the snow was kinda cool at first, it became my worst nightmare very quickly.



yeah, it can be like that...



OTaintedLoveO said:


> perfect place to do it xD



lol


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Did you know there is also a town called Mianus? (you can guess how that is pronounced >.>)


 
Late by about 5 posts, I already mentioned it.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 8, 2010)

Make a Convention there and call it Yiff in Hell <.<.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hell's in Michigan?  That makes sense, lol.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Mar 16, 2010)

The state I live in is call "Hell's screen door."


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Did you know there is also a town called Mianus? (you can guess how that is pronounced >.>)



that reminds me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fytp3c5jEA

also if i ever do go to hell reguardless of who u r if your a furry then TONIGHT WE YIFF IN HELL!!!!!!! lol and i want that "i yiffed in hell" t-shirt


----------

